# Dr. Pro 28 First Snow



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

So we got about 10-11" of wet heavy snow Tuesday night- Wednesday morning on top of not frozen ground. I figured this would be a pretty tough test for the Dr and it was. My driveway is gravel and dirt and I had the scraper bar set about 3/4" off the garage floor( in hindsight I should've set it higher, live and learn). In these snow conditions, the Dr was still blowing the snow at least 35-40 feet, although I was only using 1st and 2nd gear. The machine ate up the EOD monster complete with some gravel  and never bogged down. The auto turn system worked fine and the machine tracked straight for the most part. The only exceptions were when a skid shoe would dig into a soft spot but even then only a little correction was needed. I do have a set of Armor Skids from my old MTD that I may install, but I wanted to try the stock ones first. My biggest issue was getting used to the "reversed" auger and drive controls, more than once I found my self releasing the auger drive instead of the wheel drive. I do think it could use a little more power, perhaps the 302cc Loncin would have been a better choice than the 252cc. All in all I'm happy so far, the machine performed well and made short work of some pretty sloppy conditions.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wet heavy snow is a challenge for any blower, regardless of brand …. Any machine like a snowblower requires a few runs to get the "feel" of the machine, as they all have there traits.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Good to hear it went well. Some nice options on those for the price also.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

I took a quick look at the DR blowers. They look pretty nice, seem well thought out.
Thanks for your review which I enjoyed reading.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Geez, 11" of wet heavy stuff....just the other day it broke 65* here and had to take a ride on the old scooter for the last time!!!!maybe?
Winter is imminent...We're ready!


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Another wet heavy 4-6". I have installed the Armor Skids, adjusted to a 3/4" gap on the shave plate. Much better with an established snow base from the last storm. This machine is simply the best value in an under $1,000 snow blower on the market today!


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

watch the auger belt tension. I have seen them loosen up and then the belt breaks.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Buttchet said:


> watch the auger belt tension. I have seen them loosen up and then the belt breaks.


So far no issues, and I have spares.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Blew a nice 4-6" today, no issues whatsoever. Engine started on the first pull.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

great to hear. would love to see a video if you get the chance. I just bought the 30" model and waiting for it to come in so I can set it up.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Started off the 3rd season with my DR with a nice 11-12" snowfall. The machine continues to impress me, started on the first pull and powered effortlessly through the snow. I did have to use 1st gear to clear the EOD which was even with the top of the bucket, but the machine powered through with no problem. Awesome machine for under $1,000!!!


----------

